# Mozart Symphonies



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Just bought Mozart Complete Symphonies
Jeffrey Tate
English Chamber Orchestra 

Noticed there are a few symphonies missing and know there is a reason for it. Please can someone explain?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

This may help.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozart_symphonies_of_spurious_or_doubtful_authenticity


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Presto suggest the box is complete.....

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Warner+Classics/9846382


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Presto suggest the box is complete.....
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Warner+Classics/9846382


Presto also say:

*The symphonies of Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart provide an insight into the genius of this revolutionary composer. *

Revolutionary composer?


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

KenOC said:


> This may help.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozart_symphonies_of_spurious_or_doubtful_authenticity


This page suggests there are 20 symphonies known to be by Mozart but not included in the 1-41.

I suppose these must be the ones misleadingly numbered by (Telarc for example) no 42, 43, 44 etc


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

stomanek said:


> Presto also say:
> 
> *The symphonies of Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart provide an insight into the genius of this revolutionary composer. *
> 
> Revolutionary composer?


Yup. Mozart lived in a city controlled by a bloke whose sister got her head chopped off in the French revolution. So there you have it - a clear revolutionary connection.


----------

